# glue plastic to wood



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

Best way to glue plastic to wood? Not a big area.

KR


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

2 part epoxy


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Kelly Rittgers said:


> Best way to glue plastic to wood? Not a big area.
> 
> KR


Hi Kelly - I haven't tried this stuff....yet. Looks interesting though
http://www.amazinggoop.com/amazinggoop/index.html

Select <Products><Marine>


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey John

I wonder if they have something for 
UHMW ( Ultra High Molecular Weight Polyethylene)

Amazon.com: goop glue Home Improvement

========



jschaben said:


> Hi Kelly - I haven't tried this stuff....yet. Looks interesting though
> Amazing GOOP | Glues Whatever. Bonds Forever.
> 
> Select <Products><Marine>


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hey John
> 
> I wonder if they have something for
> UHMW ( Ultra High Molecular Weight Polyethylene)
> ...


I dunno Bob - I just started using their Shoe Goo to waterproof my boots and it works great for that. I tried using some at work to repair some cracked plastic waste baskets and it sorta worked for that, held but popped off without a lot of effort. I did notice a 4 pack sampler package in your link. I can get the Marine stuff at ACE hardware here, may try that next or see if I can find a sampler pack locally. Amazon is $2 for the package and $4 for the mailing.:no:


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I don't know about the UMHW, but it will glue almost everything else. And, I'm not sure about plastic to wood, but I glued several plastic hooks to concreted for my Mom, about 14 years ago, and they have not come off yet.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

*Adhesives for UHMW*

From my notes, there are specific adhesives for UHMW.

RELTEK adhesives, sealants and coatings for hard-to-bond substrates and harsh environments.

This link will provide access to the information. However, please take careful note that there is a bonding procedure for bonding UHMW to UHMW as compared to UHMW to other materials. To ensure success, please read the instructions and background information carefully before selecting a method to follow. Bonding to dissimilar materials will each bring different characteristics to the table.

Please note that they do specifically state that they sell to the end user so don't be shy. There is no mention of cost on their site. I would expect volume speaks volumes. It is also possible that the end user may be a major part of their research and development process where new methods, materials are developed for the commercial market because of projects by end users like us.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Kelly Rittgers said:


> Best way to glue plastic to wood? Not a big area.
> 
> KR


A lot depends on the specific type of plastic, Kelly. Some glues work well with some plastics, but essentially dissolve others. 

For some applications, Cyanoacrylate glue (aka CA, or Super Glue) might be quick and easy. Epoxy or other adhesives might be better for other applications. Then, there's always the screw (in one of of its many forms).


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Supposedly Gorilla Glue will glue dissimilar items.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

2 pack epoxy, well mixed "will" probably hold. Can you put grooves or scratches in the plastic to key it to the epoxy. I drill small holes in the parts to give the epoxy something to bite into.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

> Supposedly Gorilla Glue will glue dissimilar items.


Gorilla Glue does poor job glueing anything except wood and even there it would not be my first choice.

I would second the message that all plastics are not equal and experimenting with scraps and different glues is the way to go.

In the past I went through this process when I wanted to glue brass to steel and believe it or not there is only one commonly available glue that will do it reliably. And it was not the obvious one...

The other important aspect is to pay attention to the mechanical properties of the joints. Sometimes a slight alteration of shape increases the joint strength considerably.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

SikaSense 4300FD

SikaSense-4300FD is a ready to use waterborne PUR dispersion contact adhesive with high initial strength and very good resistance against plasticizers. In addition, SikaSense-4300FD offers a short drying time in combination with a very long open time. Suitable substrates are wood, bare or coated metals, fibreglass, medium density fibreboard (MDF, manufactured of wood fibres), decorative and foamed foils, made of PVC, ABS, TPO or polyester and also foam backed textile coverings, carpets and floor covers.


----------

